# I'm not the only one that greatly dislikes (hates) Samsung's Bixby, am I?



## neatfeatguy (Apr 18, 2019)

Apparently on their S8 they started putting the stupidly placed "Bixby" button right under the volume button - bump the wrong button and Bixby is in your face, trying to take over and get you to do crap with it. My understanding is that even with all the backlash they've received about the button and how it functions, they still have them on the sides of any newer phones that have come out....

I had to make due with a third party app that let me remap/disable the Bixby button...that was, until Samsung updated their software and the third party app no longer functioned to allow me to disable the Bixby button. I had to log into my Samsung account through Bixby, agree to their terms for how Bixby functions on the phone and what it's allowed to do with information on the phone before I can "partly" disable the Bixby button. Samsung allows the button to have 2 options: 1 - a single button press or 2 - a two button press before Bixby shows up.

I absolutely despise Samsung's phones with their Bixby shit.

I had Bixby out of the way, so to speak, for the past 16 months. Then this last forced android 9 (pie) update re-installed a ton of crappy apps I don't use and put Bixby back on the forefront. Not to mention the new UI and icon updates, they're all fugly looking....I had to spend 20 minutes going through app, removing ones I don't need/want/use and resetting permissions on others. Then, I had to confront Bixby again....

I had to navigate through a whole new setup of options that that required my agreeing to terms on how Bixby is used and what it can do with information on my phone. A lot of options have been changed around and hidden in other places to make it more difficult to work on disabling Bixby as much as possible.....screw you Samsung and your horrible software. I won't purchase another Samsung phone once I move off this S8.

Are there any smartphones that don't have these intrusive, godawful, assistance programs? I hate Siri, I hate Google's "Ok, Google" thing, I hate Bixby, I hate Alexa......I may be a tad paranoid about these programs and how they actually function, but I want a device that doesn't have one built into the software or at least a way to complete disable them so no aspect of these programs functions.


----------



## phanbuey (Apr 18, 2019)

No. Its horrible.  Bixby is the worst.


----------



## HossHuge (Apr 18, 2019)

My LG G7 has a google assist button.  It hasn't really bothered me too much but I wish it was remapable.


----------



## DR4G00N (Apr 18, 2019)

This is one of the reasons I stick with my Note 4, I'm glad I've never had to deal with it.


----------



## Vario (Apr 18, 2019)

I hate all those talking assistants.


----------



## Mac2580 (Jun 11, 2019)

Vario said:


> I hate all those talking assistants.


Yeah Cortana and Bixby really piss me off. At least Bixby key can remapped. Cortana pops up every time windows updates even though I say no when installing.


----------



## robot zombie (Jun 11, 2019)

Yeah... nobody likes the bix.


----------



## Steevo (Jun 11, 2019)

I hate bixby, makes me want to go back to my S7 bixby and all its services can suck it.


----------



## robot zombie (Jun 11, 2019)

I hate it and I've barely had any experience with it. My mom handed me her phone to do something on Christmas and I kept hitting the bixby button instead of the lock/display button... and it wasn't set up so every time it would lag the shit out of her phone while it got ready to  do it's thing. I remember it would just take over. And then when you go to back out it nags you like somehow you must be making a mistake. All I could think was "Oh, you mean if I back out now I can't use Bixby? Good." What is that shit? I've never had a phone use reverse psychology on me like that.

That was enough. They know we've all been trained to identify a single button on the side as something we always use and they took advantage of that programming to make us pick up their shitty assistant. It's like somehow they thought they were gonna naggingly inconvenience people into using something they never asked for. Probably my biggest pet peeve is when you take an interface that's been developed around coaxing intuition and then start remapping shit so that your intuition misleads you. Why do they do this? I understand if it's actually making things better once you adjust to it, but so often it just seems arbitrary at best... or at worst it's steering you into something you otherwise would never care about. You already bought the phone, and it was probably expensive. Why do they gotta try to sell some crap on top?

I wonder if jobs are on the line depending on engagement levels, ergo the choice to ram it down everyone's throats... ...it's almost like people just HAVE to use it. But what really happens if they don't? I just imagine somebody convincing everyone to throw down all of this time and money on this thing that's gonna be so great and now it's thier ass if it doesn't pan out.


----------



## Hotobu (Jul 2, 2019)

Had a phone with Bixby for over 2 years, never turned it on. Haven't even looked into whether or not it can be disabled on the Note 8.


----------

